# New shrimp tank 10 gal.



## Tex Gal

Well I have set up a 10 gal. with ADA aqua soil. DIY CO2, HOB filter. Gonna try my hand at shrimp. Here is a px of my tank. Have been fighting diatoms. I think I'm winning. Added purigen to filter tonight. Hope that will clear them up. I have been changing water a lot to also try to get rid of them.










As you can see my downoi is having a hard time getting started. Some have begun to put out some decent roots so I think I may be finally on my way with them. I still have riccia floating. I have to get some netting and tie it down to some of the lava rocks in there. I will take some of the stem plants and the sword out after things really get growing. The tank has been up about a month. I just took some wysteria out as it was growing out of control. I just trimmed the rotala and replanted some of it. I have some flame moss coming with my shrimp. I plan to have some areas with the downoi and some with the flame moss. We'll see how it all works out.

*Plants*
riccia
downoi
bylaxa
Kiler bar sword (baby)
Rotala magenta narrow leaf
ludwigia
marimbo balls (added from other tank, recovering from an accidental run in with bleach dip  )
frogbit
Stargrass
Java fern wendelov
Java fern regular


----------



## bencozzy

youll need to put a prefilter sponge on the HOB intake if you plan on baby shrimps.

looks really nice though.

i wouldnt worry to much about the diatoms my shrimp love it when i add algea laden plants to their tank for them to clean, they eat alot of the blue green and diatoms.


----------



## trenac

I like it! The colors are really nice


----------



## Tex Gal

Bencozzy: Yes. Thanks! I do have a bag guard on it like John N put on his in his Colossal shrimp farm. It is fine mesh so they can't get through it. 

Trenac: Thanks. I kinda like the red lava rocks. They are different from what you usually see. They are great for nutrifying bacteria colonies!

Got my shrimp! Got my flame moss! Got some of my riccia around a rock. Still have some rocks I will cover. Moved some of the Rotala magenta to back. I will probably switch the star grass to back right corner and bring lava rocks out in front (switch places). 

I'm looking for horse nose loach or zebra loach to add with otos. I have some pond snails (hate them) and so I want them to eat those puppies! I want to keep threadfin rainbows with the shrimp. I think they will be ok. What do you think?

Here is a new px.


----------



## bencozzy

i have pond snails in all my shrimp tanks when you get a decent amount of shrimp built up they will out compete the snails for food and youll notice a rapid decline in the pond snails.

thats a good indicator its time to thin your shrimp "herd", also when the snails shells start to look bad it means your calcium levels need supplemented for the shrimps. they also help clean up any uneaten food.

i gave some of my cherries to someone with rainbows, not sure what kind but they were all killed or eaten by them same thing with yoyo loachs.


----------



## Tex Gal

bencozzy said:


> i gave some of my cherries to someone with rainbows, not sure what kind but they were all killed or eaten by them same thing with yoyo loachs.


Thanks for the heads up about the calcium. Did you mean that you thought the threadfins would eat the Cherries? The threadfin I'm thinking of is Threadfin rainbow fish (Iriatherina werneri). They have really small mouths.

Did you mean the loaches would eat them? The loaches I'm talking about are really small, like a khuli loach. I don't think they would eat them. They aren't big like a yo yo or botia.


----------



## bencozzy

not sure about mouth size for the rainbows your talking about but the khulis at full size can eat baby shrimp no problem.

and i have had my male endlers eat baby shrimp, they have pretty small mouths.

and calcium sources, cuttlebones, those mineral rocks they have on ebay for CRS, or calcium sulfate.


----------



## Tex Gal

Tank doing better. Downoi looking better, some new leaves. Ammonia is cut in half but still high. Been changing 50% water every day. Added Seachem Stabilizer. Have purigen and ammo chips in filter. What a pain. I thought ammonia issues would have been over after a month!  My little shrimp need to go in!


----------



## gotcheaprice

Great looking tank! Dunno why your ammonia levels are still high. I don't think cherries are that sensitive, since I never even cycled my tank and they did perfectly fine. 

Also, you never mentioned this, but what kind of lights are you using?


----------



## Tex Gal

gotcheaprice said:


> Great looking tank! Dunno why your ammonia levels are still high. I don't think cherries are that sensitive, since I never even cycled my tank and they did perfectly fine.
> 
> Also, you never mentioned this, but what kind of lights are you using?


Thanks! I'm trying! This is one of those 10 gal kits you get at Petsmart. The hood comes with 2 incandescent bulbs. I got those twisty flourescent bubls 13 watt that say they output 26 watt. They are doing great. My plants are going to town. I'm getting tons of pearling and growth.

My substrate is Aquasoil. I think that is what is putting off the ammonia. Amazing that you don't even cycle your tank. Have you used the Aquasoil?


----------



## bencozzy

im using amazonia II no ammonia whats so ever. but for the original ammonia ws always a problem just do lots of water changes.

the seachem stability and ammo-chips should help alot too.


----------



## gotcheaprice

I was using oil dri. I'm gonna be changing the substrate to AS very soon too, upgrade the lighting and filter. I wanna do a shrimp tank iwagumi, but with the huge explosion of population, i'll see how that goes xD


----------



## Tex Gal

gotcheaprice said:


> I was using oil dri. I'm gonna be changing the substrate to AS very soon too, upgrade the lighting and filter. I wanna do a shrimp tank iwagumi, but with the huge explosion of population, i'll see how that goes xD


huge explosion of population? What is the population? Shrimp? Fish?


----------



## gotcheaprice

Ah, shrimp too. neocaridina


----------



## Tex Gal

gotcheaprice said:


> Ah, shrimp too. neocaridina


Got pxs? I'd love to see your shrimps.  This is my first dedicated shrimp tank. I tried to have some in my community tank - so dumb! What expensive food! That's what happens when you don't research. I want to do Crystals once I do the cherries. I figure I'd better learn on something that won't cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Halibass

I think the AS is causing your ammonia to be high. I set up a new tank just a little while ago with new AS II that I had washed (did 90% water changes every day for 3 days before planting). I used an established Zoomed 501 filter that had been running on a different tank for over 3 months and a moderate amount of plants from that tank and it still took 2 weeks for the ammonia to come down to zero (with 50% water changes every 3 days). Hopefully your tank will be ready in just a couple more days!


----------



## aquariageek

What are the specs on your CF Bulbs..brand, K, etc...


----------



## Tex Gal

I have been doing drastic water changes. Last time I tested I was at .3 ammonia. It has been a month. I think maybe I put too much mulm in the tank in the beginning. You can see how it's planted. Today I put some baby fish in it. If they do ok the next couple of days and my ammonia keeps declining I will put the little shrimp guys in there. I'm very excited to get them in there. It will be fun to watch them. I have been looking for the crab cuisine and the wafers that John N and chubby use. Can't seem to find the wafers. I will keep looking. I have plenty of food for them for a couple of months.


----------



## gotcheaprice

I'd post pics and all, except it's over run with algae, and it's not scaped. After I reset it up, I'll post pics.


----------



## Tex Gal

aquariageek said:


> What are the specs on your CF Bulbs..brand, K, etc...


I just got the plain ol' flourescent spiral bulbs at Home Depot. Each bulb is a GE Helical 13 watt, 120VAC 60 Hz - whatever that means. They came in a pack of two. They work great. Every day I have tons of pearling! This was such a cheap set up - except for the ADA Aquasoil!

It may be this bulb. I know it's GE but don't have th package any more. 
http://www.environmentaldefense.org/page.cfm?tagID=634&bulbID=58


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Your tank looks absolutely beautiful Tex Gal. I know this goes against conventional wisdom, but I believe that frequent water changes to rid the tank of ammonia may actually be detrimental to a point. Sometimes just letting the tank balance itself may be the way to go and the ammonia may level off. They say that in a planted tank, there should not be any cycling at all. I am not convinced of this. I ran tests with my tanks that were heavily planted from the start and in theory, there should never have been an ammonia spike to due to high plant density, but I always found that was not the case. The ammonia and nitrite spike were still there when I tested and the only difference was that they would last 2 weeks vs a month for non-planted. I just did a weekly 50% water change and the spike disappeared within 2 weeks and this was the case even where I used soil as substrate. The other thing that I found was that when I changed 100% of the polyfibre in the filter of my established fully cycled tank during a weekly water change, I always ended up with an ammonia spike in a heavily planted tank. When I replaced only 50% of the polyfibre and kept 50% of the old polyfibre there was no ammonia spike. For me, this confirms that nitrifying bacteria still are required and play an important role even in a heavily planted tank.

I just set up a 15 gallon high test tank with ADA Amazonia II Aquasoil. I did not start off with the healthiest plants and my HC is all but dead and I don't know if it will rebound. It has only been 9 days since it was setup. I have not set up a web log on this one and will not until I see what it looks like after one month. No inhabitants yet. I haven't decided and will not until I know how the tank turns out in a month. Also, bumped the c02 to 40ppm instead of 30ppm to try and jump start plant growth since the plants were not that healthy to begin with.









****P.S. On the topic of shrimp. I had both Cherry Shrimp and Amano Shrimp and I always found the Amano Shrimp proved hardier and outlived the Cherry Shrimp, so you may want to look at Amano Shrimp. You can also keep Amano and Cherry Shrimp in the same tank without problems.*


----------



## Tex Gal

Homer_Simpson said:


> Your tank looks absolutely beautiful Tex Gal. I know this goes against conventional wisdom, but I believe that frequent water changes to rid the tank of ammonia may actually be detrimental to a point. Sometimes just letting the tank balance itself may be the way to go and the ammonia may level off.


Thanks so much. I'm liking the look. In a few days I should get some rotala sp mini type II and will put that in. It seems perfect as it looks miniature. I think it's such a cute, unusual plant and will look good in there.

Well I have never used the ADA aqua soil before. This is my first time. I do love the way it plants, but the ammonia thing is wicked! I have it down to .3 now. That is supposedly a "safe" range. According to the posts on here and the planted tank, people have said to change the water. The rule of thumb has always been dilute the pollute! Who knows?!! It sure has helped the plants just take off. I have doubled the rotala magenta narrow, stargrass, watersprite (finally removed it) and ludwigia. The riccia has more than doubled. I just removed a baby kleiner bar and replaced it with blyxa. Of course all this is to the end of my little shrimps! I hope soon they will be in there.

Thanks for helping. I do think it's beginning to stabilize. I sure hope so!!


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Keep in mind that ammonia only becomes an issue at higher PH levels. It is not supposed to be deadly at lower ph levels of around 6-6.5. And if you use water dechlorinators like Seachem Prime, they will also help neutralize the ammonia. Allegedly the Aquasoil I and II is suppose to lower water PH to 6 to 6.5 that is apparently the PH that cherry and amano shrimp are said to prefer although they can adapt to a variety of PH levels. Also, plants are said to prefer ammonia for growth, so the higher ammonia levels in theory should reallly help the plants take off and the more plants you have the more they will feed off the ammonia, until there is no ammonia left.


----------



## Tex Gal

Homer_Simpson said:


> Keep in mind that ammonia only becomes an issue at higher PH levels. It is not supposed to be deadly at lower ph levels of around 6-6.5. And if you use water dechlorinators like Seachem Prime, they will also help neutralize the ammonia. Allegedly the Aquasoil I and II is suppose to lower water PH to 6 to 6.5 that is apparently the PH that cherry and amano shrimp are said to prefer although they can adapt to a variety of PH levels. Also, plants are said to prefer ammonia for growth, so the higher ammonia levels in theory should reallly help the plants take off and the more plants you have the more they will feed off the ammonia, until there is no ammonia left.


I didn't know that about ammonia only being deadly at higher pH levels. My pH is low so maybe I'm fine now. I have plenty of CO2 in there also so..... Yeah I know the plants are munching away at it. I do use Prime so I know that helps. Thanks for that IMPORTANT info. I think I'll try to find more info on that. Do you by any chance know where some more info on that is?


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Tex Gal said:


> I didn't know that about ammonia only being deadly at higher pH levels. My pH is low so maybe I'm fine now. I have plenty of CO2 in there also so..... Yeah I know the plants are munching away at it. I do use Prime so I know that helps. Thanks for that IMPORTANT info. I think I'll try to find more info on that. Do you by any chance know where some more info on that is?


Here you go Tex Gal. Also, DataGuru who put this info together is a member on this forum and well versed in this and the EL Natural method. You can PM her if you have more specific questions she is the most qualified to offer you advise. But this table should help a lot in terms of determining the toxicity of your ammonia levels.
http://dataguru.org/misc/aquarium/AmmoniaTox.html


----------



## Tex Gal

*Shrimp Finally In!!!*

My shrimps are in!!! New Rotala mini is in! 3 pygmy cories are in! 2 threadfin rainbows are in!! I'm so excited! The shrimp are moving around like crazy! They are eating everywhere! I don't know if they are more excited or I am! I have some px of the new rotala mini. It is beside the flame moss. It is such a little plant!! It will be adorable when the rotala stems straighten out heading for the light. The shrimp would not cooperate so they are kinda blurry. I really have an appreciation for you guys that have PERFECT shrimp pxs. How did you do it? 

rotala mini beside flame moss on grid









2 pygmy cories - see shrimp blur in top back?!!









Cherry on riccia - not yet grown through mesh









Cherry at home eating


----------



## Tex Gal

Redid my tank today. Moved the Rotala Magenta Narrow over in front of the star grass, (far right). It needs to thicken up and grow. (I took most of it out and moved it to another tank.) Moved some Java wendelov behind the Star grass. Tied Fisssidens Fontanus on to another rock far left. Trimmed my new little Rotala mini and replanted it all in left front corner. I think it's gonna look good as it grows out.










What do you think?


----------



## feiyang

why put a big ball (is it riccia?) in your left foreground?? I think i like your previous layout better.


----------



## Tex Gal

Yes, I agree. I grew that out for use in my 125g when I redo it in a couple of weeks. I do have Fissidens Fontanus growing on the rock in the upper left that will kind of hang down. I'm working on getting my little rotala min type 2 to fill in and grow up like a little branching bush in the front left corner. It will have pink hues. I just got some anubias nana petite gold that I just put where the riccia was. I will prune off old leaves once it gets acclimated. Added some petite crypts behind the anubias. I think it will look good when the crypts fill in. I keep waiting for the downoi to take off. It is finally growing but is so slow.

Here is the latest px of it.


----------



## Tex Gal

UPDATE - Tank has grown out a litte. Still struggling with the downoi as you can see.


----------



## newbie314

Looks good to me.
Should see mine 
But then it's El Natural, and my aesthetics aren't the best (that's my wife's job)


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Newbie314. I did take a look at your tanks. Your plants are looking good!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Very pretty- I like the proportions on all your plants?

I'm also reading your large tank journal- that's really informative and good work!!!


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Lauraleellbp. I like the little tank because you can do all those little tiny plants and it makes a little tank look really big! It's like optical illusion.


----------



## voiceofid

it looks great!

i really wish mine could turn out like that, since i moved the guppies from this 10g to the 30g planted

but my 10g looks so barren... it's also from petsmart


----------



## Tex Gal

Voiceofid, lucky YOU! You have an empty tank to do!!! Start getting some plants and stick those puppies in there. If you haven't switched out your light bulbs to the spiral fluorescent ones than do that with two 13 watts. If you have a few extra $$$ grab a bag or two of Aqua Soild AS. You have a great piece of wood there. Maybe add a few more hardscape pieces. Before you know it you'll be selling plants to all of us!


----------



## voiceofid

Tex Gal said:


> Voiceofid, lucky YOU! You have an empty tank to do!!! Start getting some plants and stick those puppies in there. If you haven't switched out your light bulbs to the spiral fluorescent ones than do that with two 13 watts. If you have a few extra $$$ grab a bag or two of Aqua Soild AS. You have a great piece of wood there. Maybe add a few more hardscape pieces. Before you know it you'll be selling plants to all of us!


i'll move this to it's own thread then, don't want to hijack yours :mrgreen:


----------



## voiceofid

what are you using to disperse co2?

i was thinking of just going out to pick up another hagen ladder


----------



## Tex Gal

I have DIY CO2 (yeast in bottle) and a little glass diffuser in there. It works great. (In post 27 you can see the tubing & bubbles coming up from behind the Java wendelov.


----------



## Tex Gal

Hurrah! Saw my first baby shrimp tonight. They were so small I almost missed them. Maybe I'm on my way now!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Approx. How long does the cloudiness from AquaSoil last when you re-scape?

Nice tank!


----------



## Tex Gal

Hard to say. In my shrimp tank it was clear very quickly. A week or less. In my 125g I still fight it. I have catfish in my 125 and I have been trying to tweak the scaping so I am sure that contributes. I just set up a little 3g with AquaSoil and I have no cloudiness. I think if you do it like they say, pour it in, wet it down, plant, then fill with water you will have the best luck. Add your fish later when ammonia has subsided.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Do you know what the maximum size of the Rotala Mini is?


----------



## Tex Gal

UPDATE PX: It's been a while and I've has some subtle changes. Just did a massive trim on my mosses and such. Trying Downoi again. Got a few new anubias and Rotala sp Araguaia. The rotala is growing well but has lost it's color. I think maybe the lights aren't strong enough. I'm wondering if the spiral fluorescents loose their strength with age.










ZooTy you can see the rotala mini in this px. The longest stem is about 8". I see no reason why it won't continue to grow. You can see the bottom of the stems is in good shape. I have it up for sale but have only had one buyer so far. (Thought I would do a trim)

I have several shrimp that are berried. Can't see babies. (Hope I didn't take any out with the moss trim!)


----------



## Revernance

I like looking at your tanks for some reason. It's bright and lively! 

What new fishies are in there now?  
i don't know if you know this, but if you add a reflector to your hood, then that might offset the light that is scattered by the spiral bulbs. 

Maybe I should try some spiral bulbs for my 10 gal. I've been using 20 watts bulbs for my 10 gal but not much pearling


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Reverance. My photography is horrid. There really is more depth in there than what shows. It's certainly nothing special, but I've enjoyed it. The mosses grow like crazy in there. I hear others say mosses are slow growing, but you'd never prove it by this tank! 

I have thought that a reflector would be good. Maybe get some of that mylar and glue up there. I would have to find the mylar first. Maybe I'll post WTB for some.....

The fish are 2 threadfins - male and female, 12 phoenix rasboras, & 12 boraras micros. They all seem to be thriving but I really have too many fish in there. 

I was going to put 12 of them in another tank and then couldn't find the tank. I looked all over. When I ordered them I had just emptied the tank and was going to just refill it and put them in. Even the bacteria would have been alive and well. Just a week ago I found the tank. I have it up and running with ADA AS. Am waiting for it to cycle and will remove one set of the fist.


----------



## newbie314

How much do you need?
I have some left overs of 5mil (silver one side, white on other).
They are not great pieces, maybe not 100% shiney either.
I would just charge you mailing.


----------



## Tex Gal

newbie314 said:


> How much do you need?
> I have some left overs of 5mil (silver one side, white on other).
> They are not great pieces, maybe not 100% shiney either.
> I would just charge you mailing.


I need 2 7"x8" pieces. That would be great if you had 2 that size.


----------



## xpistalpetex

nice tank any updates? also whats the mesh do you use to cover the hob filter intake?


----------



## Tex Gal

Xpistalpetex, I did have a ladies stocking sock over the intake. It works well. I have also used a bag made for holding charcoal. In another tank I'm using toile (used at weddings) wraped a few times around the intake. It works well and even clogs a little less.

I have a lot of berried shrimp in there.  I keep looking for little tiny babies, but don't see them. I wonder if they are just so good at hiding?


----------



## Tex Gal

Update Px. Got the mylar installed and it does look much brighter. I tried to plant UG in the foreground but it just didn't stay down. I guess the shrimp uprooted it. I do have a few 6 or 10 pieces still planted. It may take years for them to grow! lol You can see that my downoi is still hanging on... maybe it will take this time! I have purple bamboo over behind the rotala sp araguaia on the right. When I get enough stems I'll trim the Rotala down. (I love that r. araguaia!)
My Rotala mini type 2 needs thining out and trimming. It's beginning to be a jungle in there!  I have a blyxa japonica that is in front of the heater in the back. It needs to grow up to hide the heater. There is more red to the R. mini and the R araguaia but it doesn't show up in these pxs.


----------



## Shurik

I love your tanks, Tex Gal! 
This tank looks bigger then it is. I love this Junglish look! 

My downoi was acting up for over a month, melting and dying, I almost tossed it out. Then it was just sitting there and not growing at all and then all of a sudden it exploded and now I got a carpet of it. So I guess they are somewhat difficult in the beginning. 

I saw some place best recommended food for shrimps and... lost it! What is the best thing to feed them with?


----------



## southerndesert

Very nice and thank you for sharing!

Bill


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks southerndesert. 

Shurik - it is very junglish! Half the time I can't find one shrimp and I know there are a lot of them in there.

I sure hope I will get a carpet of the downoi. I have tried so hard to get that stuff to grow.

I feed my shrimp Hikari Crab Cuisine and Shirakua Shrimp Ball Food. They also eat any detritus in the tank


----------



## newbie314

As for the jungle. No worse than mine
Good way for the shrimplets to grow.

I found the mylar spread the light on the edges better, since the 30" hood uses 24" bulbs.

That mylar though sound familar


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

I think you might have mentioned this somewhere, but I'm too lazy to look...but what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## Tex Gal

I just use the lid that came with the tank kit. It was the 10g tank kit you can get at PetsMart. I took out their lights and stuck in the twisted flourescents. I used spray adhesive to add mylar behind the bulbs, (not pictured here). I recently learned from Hoppy that aluminum foil would have been more reflective. I used 2- 26 watt bulbs. They do fine.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

I think I have that same hood...wow. Does enough light reach the middle of the tank?


----------



## Tex Gal

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I think I have that same hood...wow. Does enough light reach the middle of the tank?


It seems to me that there is enough light. You can see the plants. They grow like crazy. I have not tried "difficult" plants. I did have R. Macrandra var narrow leaf. It grew ok but lost some of it's brilliant red (needs very high light). When I put the mylar in I put it all over. I took a done px of it, lights off. I wasn't really concerned about it being pretty, as you can see...


----------



## newbie314

I had the same issue. Really hard to install nicely


----------



## Tex Gal

Found better bulbs. Rotola sp araguaia on right is beginning to red up! Rotala rotundifolia has been replaced in back by Ludwigia Guinea. Purple bamboo behind the Rotala sp Araguaia is beginning to show up, as I finally have grown about 10 stems.
Bulbs are much brighter! I'll post a new px. as soon as I do a little maintenance.


----------



## chris127

whered you find those bulbs? could you measure the diameter? i bought a hood but realized my 26W didnt fit :/ dont want to downgrade to only 13watts!


----------



## Tex Gal

chris127 said:


> whered you find those bulbs? could you measure the diameter? i bought a hood but realized my 26W didnt fit :/ dont want to downgrade to only 13watts!


I got the bulbs at Fry's electronics in Arlington, TX. It's a big box computer store. They have a web site. http://www.frys.com/

Circumference is 5 & 7/8 inches or 15 mm. Circumference = pie (3.142) X diameter. Can't really measure the diameter well, just use the formula. (Remember you algebra! 15mm = 3.142 times X. Solve for X Just a little memory jog! ) It fits in a regular screw type 10g hood.


----------



## chris127

so thats like,a 1.8 inch diameter?


----------



## Tex Gal

In inches I believe it's 1 & 7/8" diameter. In mm I believe it's 4.7 mm. Hope it will work in your fixture. I have tons of light in my shrimp tank. I had been dosing lean thinking that I didn't have enough light. Since I put these lights in I have seen some BBA beginning. I've had to step up my ferts to match the plant growth. I'm spot treating the BBA. These lights give me tons of pearling. My plants have really colored up and are growing like crazy.

If you had the 13w twisted Fluorescent bulbs in the hood that's what I used to have. I think they said they gave off 55w each. These fit into those holes. Did you see post 59 of this thread for a px of the twisted 13w bulbs?


----------



## chris127

yeah i used to have just one 13W over my 5.5 - the same ones you had. but i upgraded to a 26W or 24W twisty and ever since my plants have been pearling like mad. but i want to use my hood and the 26W didnt fit and the 13 is too lame :/


----------



## Tex Gal

chris127 said:


> yeah i used to have just one 13W over my 5.5 - the same ones you had. but i upgraded to a 26W or 24W twisty and ever since my plants have been pearling like mad. but i want to use my hood and the 26W didnt fit and the 13 is too lame :/


Well I think you're in business with these. They work better than the twisted ones because the light doesn't hit the bulbs as much since the tubes are straight. More light actually gets to the tank instead of bouncing all around. They come in the 100W (output, actual 24W) and the 75w (output, sorry don't know actual wattage). I think since you have a 5.5g the higher wattage is going to be too much. You better get the lower ones. It's a ton of light. My fish need sunglasses! lol


----------



## chris127

Tex Gal said:


> My fish need sunglasses! lol


LOL! thanks for all the help


----------



## Tex Gal

UPDATE PX I'm trying to get UG to grow in the foreground along with some Downoi on the right. I'm about ready to give up on both. I have some Downoi floating in the back right. (Pardon the green algae on the back glass. I have DIY CO2 and have been having trouble with the glass diffusers lately. ) In the background I'm working on Ludwigia Guinea. It's gonna be nice when it fills in. I have 3 pieces back there growing. Just did a trim on the fissidens and the xmas moss. I have some mini anubias regrowing. It melted when I first got it.

I have cherries and crystals in here. I'm looking for some high grade crystals. Anybody near DFW that has about 5 or 6?










Px of CRS


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wait so now you have 2-100 watt bulbs:faint2:

Is the AquaSoil clouding as bad as this:


----------



## Tex Gal

Well, they are 24w- supposedly putting out 100w each. So at 24W that would be about 5wpg, but in a small tank the wpg rule doesn't really work well, according to the experts. 

The ADA AS Amazonia II was a mess. :icon_frow It looked like that at the beginning. It got to like a white algae bloom state and never got better, even after 4-5 months and a diatom filter. It looks like you have gravel in there. What is causing all that dust?! 8-[ Your fish need one of these! ainkille


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

That was when I changed the substrate to Flourite

But I meant when you do regular aquascaping, such as moving plants or planting new plants:-k


----------



## Tex Gal

No cloudy water when I scape. I might get a little debris float here or there if I up-root a heavy rooter like a sword or something but it clears up in about 10 minutes. If it's just a stem plant or something I don't have any cloudiness. It's great!


----------



## Tex Gal

A few new residents








Notice baby RCS in background








More babies everywhere








CRS, new zigzag nerite, berried RCS


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Nice A-S grade CRS! The Rasboras don't eat the shrimp?

What species Rasbora are they?


----------



## Tex Gal

I just bought the shrimp from Kangshiang. They are great! I'm hoping that I can get them to breed. The tank has been very stable for a long time.

No, the rasboras are too little. I have 2 types in there. I have Boraras Merah (Phoenix Rasbora) and Boraras Micros Brigettae or Maculatus. They are about 1/2" in size. They do well with the shrimp and are very colorful.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria

Wow nice tank, I like the rasboras. I'm working on a 10G w/ RCS and Endlers also and did a DIY to the hood b/c it came w/ a 15w T8, now I'm running 2x20w GE spiral bulbs(only been a week). I ended up using 44oz cups and aluminum reflective tape to make some reflectors It was cheap and seems to work OK(better than stock for sure). Heres a pic, hope you dont mind









I've been looking for some U-shaped bulbs but all I find are low Kelvin. I could not find the number on the bulb your using but the one on Feit's site that match the description seem to be 2700K. So I guess it seems to be working.
http://www.feitelectric.com/tripletubes/tripletubes.html

A couple companies used to make those U-shaped bulbs in a daylight or 6500K but most seem to be discontinued. The only ones I found currently are these by Lights Of America and not even sure these are available.
http://www.esplighting.com/2220s-2vp.html

Anyway the tank looks great!! I'm trying to grow mine out and add some more plants since I'm kinda new to this hobby. I


----------



## Tex Gal

SpeedEuphoria - Thanks for the compliment. 

The lights I'm using are only 2700K. (Px of bulbs in post #61. I gave a link to get them in post #63, online at Frys Electronics.) While the K seems low my plants are doing great in there. Even downoi which I have had melt on me THREE times in THREE different tanks is now growing in there!!! I'm sold on these. I also get less heat from these than I did the spirals. I'm not sure why but it's true. I've thought about getting a "serious" light, but when I think about it I can't see why I should. There was a 4th of July sale on Big Al's with a light that was like $30-$40. I decided this one was doing fine.


----------



## newbie314

I use 10W marineland bulb 5100K, which are great. Plants love them in the 2-2.5gallon tanks.


----------



## dgphelps

I use Flourite too. The plants love it and so do I. But it is cloudy stuff. I rescaped my tank and pulled out some well established roots, it took 1 day to be able to see ok, and 3 to clear completely. Basic, weekly maintenance does not kick up dust though.


----------



## Tex Gal

newbie314 said:


> I use 10W marineland bulb 5100K, which are great. Plants love them in the 2-2.5gallon tanks.


That would be more than 1/2 the wattage of the bulbs that I have. Of course your tank 2.5g is 1/3 teh tank I have. Here is a link for this bulb. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002DIFIO?smid=A2Y99ZIT1B8S1H&tag=dealtime-pet-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## ngb2322

tank looks great


----------



## newbie314

Tex Gal said:


> That would be more than 1/2 the wattage of the bulbs that I have. Of course your tank 2.5g is 1/3 teh tank I have. Here is a link for this bulb. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002DIFIO?smid=A2Y99ZIT1B8S1H&tag=dealtime-pet-20&linkCode=asn


But 2x10W, 20W should be fine for a 10 gallon. Isn't it a NPT?


----------



## Tex Gal

newbie314 said:


> But 2x10W, 20W should be fine for a 10 gallon. Isn't it a NPT?


I guess I'm a little lost. I don't know who's tank you are talking about. My tank is high tech.
dgphelps says his is flourite. Is your's El Natural?

I think 20W might work on a El Natural. After all you are supposed to supplement with sunlight and your plants are supposed to be low light.


----------



## Tex Gal

I think my UG is taking off!! WOOHOOO!!! I'm gonna do a little changing around. I'll take out some flame moss and maybe the blyxa. Want to put in my tiny Crypt x willisii 'lucens'. and my new Crypt parva (thanks BigStick!) I have a few other mini plants that I've been growing. I'm thinking of taking out the rocks but not sure. We'll see what I come up with . 

I have a ton of babies in there and so am afraid of burring them or taking them out in the plants. Maybe I'll just go easy on the re-do.....


----------



## newbie314

Sorry I'm a little confused. Too much work.
I thought maybe the tank was NPT since I see you around the El Natural forum.


Tex Gal said:


> I guess I'm a little lost. I don't know who's tank you are talking about. My tank is high tech.
> dgphelps says his is flourite. Is your's El Natural?
> 
> I think 20W might work on a El Natural. After all you are supposed to supplement with sunlight and your plants are supposed to be low light.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Tex Gal said:


> A few new residents
> Notice baby RCS in background


Is that the Boraras Merah?


----------



## Tex Gal

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Is that the Boraras Merah?


Yes, that's them! See, he's not going after in baby shrimp.


----------



## Tex Gal

Worked on the tank to re-scape it. Put Crypt. willissi X lucens 'bronze' in the tank. I had some but got most of the from Davemonkey. Took out some of the flame moss. Removed the Rotala mini type 2. Still waiting for the Ludwigia Guinea to fill in the back. Have a little algae on the back glass. Also need to try to seal the black on the back glass as well.


----------



## davemonkey

Looks good! The little 'bronze' crypts should do really well fo you with as much attention as you give your tanks. I all-but-neglected them and they started growing with just the root tabs under them.

By the way, I found out how to anchor down the 'downoi' you sent without burying them. I used my wife's bobby pins (hair pins, whatever they're called...). I also used a couple to anchor down the blxya until the roots kick in. (Hopefully that won't leach harmful metals in the water. I figured the worst they could do is rust once the coating wears off.)

Anyway, the tank looks fabulous and the shrimp look happy.

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Dave! Love the crypts! Don't they look great in there!!!!!

Good idea with the bobby pins. I had read where someone used hairpins. I just would worry about the metal, since I don't know what type it would be. They usually have some coating on them so they may be alright for a while.


----------



## ferris89

absolutely gorgeous! I hope my 10 gal will look that good someday!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Tex Gal said:


> No, the rasboras are too little. I have 2 types in there. I have Boraras Merah (Phoenix Rasbora) and Boraras Micros Brigettae or Maculatus. They are about 1/2" in size. They do well with the shrimp and are very colorful.


Strange, my LFS had something labeled "Dwarf Maculatus Rasbora" but it didn't look as awesome as yours...:yawinkle:


----------



## Tex Gal

I've been fighting green thread algae for a while. I have pulled out a ton of my UG. It really has tried to entwine it's self with the UG. I cut my lights back to 2- 4 hour photo periods with a 3 hour break in the middle. I tired spot treating with excel. Finally I left my lights off for 3 days. That has helped a lot. I decided that the long bulbs in post 61 (this thread) were just too bright. I put the 13 watt back in. We'll see if that makes a difference. Since this has my CRS in here I only dose K and sometimes P.


----------



## Tex Gal

Px Update. Amanos did their job. I don't see any thread algae. Here are some pxs. My UG hasn't fared very well. All the other plants seem to be responding beautifullly. The residents are very happy.

Full tank shot









Right side









CRS









His friend eating dinner









More friends. I wish I could photo well enough to show their brilliant color 









Beautiful fissidens and wendelov


----------



## davemonkey

It's looking great. Your fissidens is amazing! 

BTW, do you ever have problems with your moss turning brown where it is completely shaded out by the upper layer of moss? Every time I do a hard moss trim, I have a lot of brown patches (I'm guessing because of being shaded out by the moss on top) that take a couple weeks to green up again and grow. (I was thinking it might also be lack of good circulation?)

Anyway, I wanted to know if you have the same issue since your moss looks even thicker than what mine gets before a trim.

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

davemonkey said:


> BTW, do you ever have problems with your moss turning brown where it is completely shaded out by the upper layer of moss? (I was thinking it might also be lack of good circulation?)-Dave


No. It is pretty much green all the way through. Even in the back where it's growing between the rock and the side of the tank it's green. I just have an HOB aquaclear on the back so I don't have much circulation either. I do EI dosing in there but light on the KNO3. Do you think you may need a little more dosing?

Did you see the little crypts? They are really filling out. I thought I got a close up of them but somehow I missed them. The plant I got from AquaMagic as Nevillii is coming up. Here are pxs for comparison.

C. willissi x lucens 'bronze'









C. nevillii


----------



## davemonkey

Tex Gal said:


> Do you think you may need a little more dosing?
> 
> Did you see the little crypts? They are really filling out. pxs for comparison.


Yes, I probably do. I've dosed on the light side fearing too much build up, but then I stepped up the P by 3x and finally noticed GSA getting better. So, I'm going to slowly increase everything a little at a time until I start to notice a change. (And just when I get it right, it'll be time to TEAR DOWN and MOVE!! ) 

Your crypts look wonderful! Thanks for the comparison photos. Are the nevilii in your 125?
BTW, a couple of mine started to sprout "babies" so I set aside 6 of the bigger ones to put in a plant package FS. They are currently on their way to cs_gardener. So, they are slowly making their way around the community! 

-Dave

oops, I meant that I increased P. I just upped my K starting this week suspecting a deficiency was causing black spots on my java fern...


----------



## Tex Gal

davemonkey said:


> Your crypts look wonderful! Thanks for the comparison photos. Are the nevilii in your 125?
> BTW, a couple of mine started to sprout "babies" so I set aside 6 of the bigger ones to put in a plant package FS. They are currently on their way to cs_gardener. So, they are slowly making their way around the community!
> -Dave


Your a good man Dave!! Way to go spreading the joy!!! Catherine will love them as much as I do!

Yes, I have the nevillii in the 125g. They keep floating up and I keep planting them back. I wonder when I begin with the high light if they might color up like the "bronze". I guess I'll see. I also see some baby sprouts. That is why they are looking so nice and thick. I want them to fill in that corner. :biggrin:


----------



## waterfaller1

Awesome tank Tex gal! Next trim on fissidens & mini II let me know please. Did you ever try keeping the loaches with your shrimp? I keep kuhlis with mine and they don't eat my shrimp.


----------



## fcastro16

what are those red plant in front called? Nice tank by the way


----------



## Tex Gal

What red plants? Do you mean front right? I have rotala sp araguaia in front right corner. Behind that is purple bamboo.


----------



## fcastro16

no the red plants you have front left not right.


----------



## davemonkey

fcastro16 said:


> no the red plants you have front left not right.


Are you talking about the short bronze cryptocorynes?

BTW, Tex Gal, did you lose power from the hurricane? Everything okay?


----------



## Tex Gal

Fcastro16 if you're talking about the crypts check in post 97. Px is labeled. 

Thanks for asking Dave. No power loss. Just some wind and rain. Actually my husband manages Nursing Facilities and has 5 that have been affected. He had to evacuate one entire facility. It's been quite costly for his company, but thankfully no loss of life. Some of his employees have lost houses and everything. It has been a bad storm for so many people.

I'm actually not home, won't be 'til next week. I have friends and relatives at home and watching out for things.


----------



## davemonkey

Tex Gal said:


> Some of his employees have lost houses and everything. It has been a bad storm for so many people.


Prayers going out for those folks. [-o< That's great that they were able to evacuate with no casulties!


----------



## Indignation

Hi Texgal, was wondering if you could identify a plant in your tank for me - post #97, first picture, stem plants behind the snail. I looked back through your thread and couldn't find the name anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## HockiumGuru

How much did the U-Shaped ecobulb's cost each?


----------



## fcastro16

[/QUOTE]

Im talking about this picture. What are those redish? plants in left front?


----------



## Tex Gal

HockiumGuru - the bulbs were about $6 each. They are quite bright. They do come in 2 wattages. For the 10G you should get the ones that say 75watts (actual wattage is lower). The 100watt is too high (actual I think is 24watt). These are great bulbs and would be just the ticket for a DIY fixture for any larger tank - just use more of them and use white paint as a reflecter.

fcastro16 - that plant is Rotala Macrandra narrow leaf, aka Rotala Magenta. It comes up for sale every once and a while in the forum here. There are online stores that carry it all the time. It demands high light and CO2. It's not an easy plant to grow but is one of my favorites.


----------



## Tex Gal

NEW BABY CRS!!! I'm so excited. I found 2 new CRS babies. They have great coloring. I'm sure there must be more. They are very tiny. I have much moss in the tank so I just can't see them all. I'm moving some cherries over to my other 2 tanks to make sure they have a chance at survival. Less competition. 

About the bulbs.... The store now carries several wattages. They have 13 watt, 16 watt, 22 watt and 25 watt. I have switched to the16 watt and will watch for any signs of algae. I think I might be able to have the 22 watt. We'll see. Downoi has stopped melting.


----------



## chris127

tank looks amazing as always texgal, keep up the good work  and congrats on the baby crs!!



Tex Gal said:


> Px Update. Amanos did their job. I don't see any thread algae. Here are some pxs. My UG hasn't fared very well. All the other plants seem to be responding beautifullly. The residents are very happy.
> 
> Full tank shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His friend eating dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More friends. I wish I could photo well enough to show their brilliant color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful fissidens and wendelov


----------



## davemonkey

Congrats again on the babies!! I hope those ligth swork out for you. That must be frustrating. Have you posted pics of teh BIG LIGHTS that Niko made?

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

davemonkey said:


> Congrats again on the babies!! I hope those ligth swork out for you. That must be frustrating. Have you posted pics of teh BIG LIGHTS that Niko made?
> 
> -Dave


I'm gonna post on my 125g thread tomorrow. I have done everything but scrape the front glass. I have lots of holes as the tank didn't fare well while I was gone. I do expect great things now. The lights are SO AWESOME!!! You can't buy light like these!!! He's amazing!!


----------



## Zenzi

I love your tank!!



> The ADA AS Amazonia II was a mess. It looked like that at the beginning. It got to like a white algae bloom state and never got better, even after 4-5 months and a diatom filter.


I'm going through this right now with my aquasoil. It is so white cloudy like an algae bloom, but it's not going away after more than a week!! What did you do to finally get rid of the cloudy??

thank you!


----------



## Tex Gal

Zenzi said:


> I'm going through this right now with my aquasoil. It is so white cloudy like an algae bloom, but it's not going away after more than a week!! What did you do to finally get rid of the cloudy??
> thank you!


I hate to tell you but it never cleared up. This was Amazonia II. I got a horrid batch and it stayed mud, dissolving into my water and being filtered out. I had to change the entire substrate again. It was a ton of work, lost many plants, lost very few fish (3?). I went to the original Amazonia and had clear water from day one. I have a UV so I never got the cloudy algae bloom.

I really like UV's. There doesn't seem to be a down side to me. Kills algae, kills bacteria in the water. All nutrifying bacteria is colonized on surfaces to it doesn't hurt that side of the issue. You might think about one.... I hope you get it resolved. 2 weeks is not a really long time.


----------



## Zenzi

I found your 125G thread and read through that last night about your aquasoil mess!! I'm so glad that I did not use the amazonia II!

I will look into the UV lights. I'm not sure how they would work with the setup that I already have.

So 2 weeks for a bacteria bloom isn't bad? Ok, that's good to know. I'm still waiting for the ammonia to go down from the aquasoil...it's at .25. The cloudiness is really upsetting though. I want crystal clear! 

Your tanks are an inspiration. Thank you for your journals. They are immeasurably helpful to someone like me who is just starting out.


----------



## Tex Gal

Zenzi, thanks for the kind words. There is one thing I have learned about this hobby. You can never have too much patience!


----------



## Jimbo205

Stunning photos. Love your thread.


----------



## Tex Gal

Jimbo205 said:


> Stunning photos. Love your thread.


Thanks Jimbo205. I'm just learning to take pxs.


----------



## foofooree

How's the tank?


----------



## Tex Gal

I'm waiting on some UG. It's on it's way. I'll snap some pxs when I get it planted. I came home from the AGA conference to a mess. It was overfed while I was gone. Ended up with green algae and some BBA. BBA is just about gone. Added 4 ottos today. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Tex Gal

Have a new rescape going. I hooked up my new Eheim 2213 and redid the entire tank. It's a way different look. The rocks in there are petrified wood. So cool!! Thanks Tex Guy for sharing! :kiss: Got some WONDERFUL plants from Minsc!! Thanks so much! I really like the scape. Looks like a desert. Plants have to settle in and straighten up. Some aren't as healthy as I'd like, but they'll get there. Once things settle in I'll trims some of the mosses and we'll go from there. I'm sure I'll be moving things around some.


----------



## csaxe21

How did you get such good growth with DIY CO2?
Are you using ferts also?

My 26 is running on DIY, and not so good. But I'm going to be doing the PPS-Pro soon, so hopefully they shape up. Plus my pressurized will hopefully soon work again


----------



## Tex Gal

csaxe21 said:


> How did you get such good growth with DIY CO2?
> Are you using ferts also?
> 
> My 26 is running on DIY, and not so good. But I'm going to be doing the PPS-Pro soon, so hopefully they shape up. Plus my pressurized will hopefully soon work again


I went pressurized about a month ago. Paintball with regulator by Green Leaf. I love it. I do EI dosing. Thinking about increasing my light....


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

That is WAY cool, Tex! Once that UG grows in, it won't look desert like anymore! It kinda reminds me of a New Zealand scape with the rocks.

Either way, it is unique looking and me likes for sure!  Do you have time to take some "inhabitant" photos?


----------



## Tex Gal

DonaldmBoyer said:


> That is WAY cool, Tex! Once that UG grows in, it won't look desert like anymore! It kinda reminds me of a New Zealand scape with the rocks.
> 
> Either way, it is unique looking and me likes for sure!  Do you have time to take some "inhabitant" photos?


I had filter failure and didn't realize it. It was so heavily planted. I ended up with pockets with too much mulm and had an ammonia spike because water wasn't circulating like it should have been. I should have been watching more carefully. (I've been waiting for Tex Guy to feel better and help me hook up my new filter. Yeah, that's right... it's all his fault. ... that worked out well) If I had done it last week I'd not have killed some of my little Pygmy Rasboras! The ones that I have left I have scared them to death with all the redo. They need a little down time to recover. Poor babies!


----------



## Tex Guy

Tex Gal said:


> Thanks Tex Guy for sharing! :kiss:


That's funny. I didn't know I shared. Obviously, I'm going to have to get my new tank up and running before all the goodies I found for it end up in Tex Gal's tanks.

(of course, I intend to rob her severely of plants, so I guess what goes around comes around.)


----------



## kimcadmus

y'all are funny.

Texgal you've really inspired me with your shrimp tank. 
I have an antique 4g with stainless frame and fixture that I think I can sneak into the house.

MTS here I come.


----------



## davemonkey

The new scape looks cool. So, that's UG in the foreground? That should look really good once it fills in. What about the plant in the back left corner...is that Didiplis diandra? (The reason I ask is I found something just about identicle in a stream yesterday at work...it's floating in my tank right now. )

Your crypts are are growing GREAT! I finally put tabs under mine, but still no real growth. Just....a...little.......more..................patience.................... :mmph:

-Dave


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow I like it!!!

You still have DIY CO2 connected to a diffuser right? Where is it?


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks. I have a small glass diffuser right under the Eheim intake filter.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow I like it!!!
> 
> You still have DIY CO2 connected to a diffuser right? Where is it?


----------



## nola

What size lights are you using now and for how long? 
Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal

Look at the first post on page 7. I did go down to 75watt , which is really like 16 or something like that. It's the energy saving florescent bubls. I have them on for 9 hours.


----------



## Chris.

the tank looks great! I really like how you've got plants on the rocks.


----------



## Tex Gal

NEW PX of my shrimp tank. The Elatine sp 'Americana' has taken off. The UG is filling in. The mosses and mini pellia have grown.

1/16/09









NOW 2/6 /09


----------



## davemonkey

You weren't kidding about the "Americana" taking off! That's great growth for just 3 weeks. Your little crypts look wonderful. Mine finally started perking up and growing after adding the roots tabs again. 
And they actually grow more upright where the lotus shades over them. :-k

-Dave


----------



## foofooree

UG still giving you issues? Lol, that plant grew so much it ate the drop checker.


----------



## gravy9

Very nice. I like the warm look.


----------



## Tex Gal

I hate the green pipes in there. I need to do something about that. Where's fishman when you need him?! 

UG is beginning to fill in. Fissidens and mini pellia is taking over. I just trimmed bamboo - 10 stems! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## foofooree

You have mini pellia in there? Where?


----------



## Tex Gal

foofooree said:


> You have mini pellia in there? Where?


It's on the big rocks on the left on the ledges.


----------



## NowMed

very very nice


----------



## catfishbi

Nice tank, I have problem with those microsword


----------



## Tex Gal

catfishbi said:


> Nice tank, I have problem with those microsword


Thanks for the compliment. I think the plant that you are referring to is UG. It is filling in nicely. I don't have microsword in there. I have had that before and I don't find it easy to grow either, so you're not alone!


----------



## Chris.

that looks like a Rena Cal heater in there. Is yours accurate? Mine seems to be almost 10 degrees off! I keep it on 72 and it stays around 80 degrees


----------



## Tex Gal

Chris. said:


> that looks like a Rena Cal heater in there. Is yours accurate? Mine seems to be almost 10 degrees off! I keep it on 72 and it stays around 80 degrees


It's a tetra heater. I haven't had any issues with it. I just got it because it was only 5" long. It's easier to hide!


----------



## Tex Gal

NEW PXs. The UG has filled in and things are coming along. I'm gonna have to do some fissidens trimming soon! The Rotala indica bonsai has had a hard time. It's finally starting to grow and get healthy again.

RCS in the middle









Rocks, mosses, and Rotala mini type 2









Rotala sp 'Araguaia', mosses, rocks









FTS


----------



## davemonkey

Wow! You've done an amazing job with your mosses, and the visual depth is great. My favorite plant in there is still the "little crypts" .  But the way that moss is 'spilling' over the rock is right up there. (I'm guessing that's the weeping moss? Upper left hand corner of the second pic. )

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

davemonkey said:


> Wow! You've done an amazing job with your mosses, and the visual depth is great. My favorite plant in there is still the "little crypts" .  But the way that moss is 'spilling' over the rock is right up there. (I'm guessing that's the weeping moss? Upper left hand corner of the second pic. )
> 
> -Dave


No weeping moss. I still have my original DW in there behind the rocks with Singapore moss on it. I think that's what you're talking about. The "moss" on the rocks on the left in mini pellia. I love that stuff. It's so different... so cute! Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Tobias

Great moss and beautiful tank.


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Toias! I like it. Finally my UG cooperated!


----------



## Chris.

Tex Gal said:


> It's a tetra heater. I haven't had any issues with it. I just got it because it was only 5" long. It's easier to hide!


Shoot. In the first pics(page 1) it looks just like mine. Guess I'm going to have to send it back, if they will take it...


----------



## utricseb

I love your tank. Will use it as inspiration for one small tank I am planning for my office. I am a fan of mosses, Monosolenium and Crypts.


----------



## Tex Gal

Thank you Utricseb. I appreciate your kind words. It's nice to know that others are seeing what you think you're seeing!


----------



## Tex Gal

Px of shrimp tank today with the UG all filled in. Look at the Rotala mini type 2 in the middle. It's so pretty. Do you see the 3 or so stems that are morphing large?










Here are my little crypt willissi x lucens bronze. Thanks Davemonkey!


----------



## Rockylou

Tex Gal,

Your shrimp tank is great, and your 125 g just stunning. Thanks very much for sharing your photos. 

Couldn't get the danio tank photo to pop up, but I'm sure it's a beauty too.

Rockylou


----------



## Tex Gal

Rockylou, I was thinking today that I should post a shot of the CPD tank. The foreground is filling in nicely. I'll try to shoot tomorrow and post it. Thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## krisco

This tank looks so good it is crazy. The awesome choice of fish and their colors against the background is stunning. The plant growth is amazing. I have a 20 gallon that i am wanting to convert over to a shrimp tank. I may use your tank here as an inspiration.


----------



## krisco

What are the plants in this picture? With the arrows?


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Krisco. The tank is even more filled in now. It has become a nice favorite of mine. 

Plant to the left is Elatine americana. It's a dainty fast growing stem. The one in the middle is Eriocaulon setaceum "Australia' aka Erio type 3. Unfortunately I lost that one. I had it in front of the heater. That may have been the issue, but I'm not sure. It comes up for sale once in a blue moon. You will find it if you keep looking.


----------



## BenBOMB

Your shrimp tank looks amazing! Bet your shrimp are very happy.


----------



## Tex Gal

My tank has gone belly up.  I've been fighing Spirogyra algae for months. I've finally given up. Gonna tear down this tank and bleach everything. I'll move over inhabitants to my 29g grow-out tank. 

I enjoyed it while it lasted!

On to a new set up... (after the bleaching)..


----------



## Chris.

Green water has been kicking my butt in my 10g shrimp tank for the last few weeks. I'm going to try one of those algae remover chemicals and see if it does the trick...


----------



## Tu13es

Tex Gal said:


> My tank has gone belly up.  I've been fighing Spirogyra algae for months. I've finally given up. Gonna tear down this tank and bleach everything. I'll move over inhabitants to my 29g grow-out tank.
> 
> I enjoyed it while it lasted!
> 
> On to a new set up... (after the bleaching)..


Ack! I just finished reading through this entire thread and even registered to say how much I liked your tank! Sad to see it's done for.

I have a spare 10g tank that I want to turn into a planted shrimp tank and yours is exactly what I'm hoping for!


----------



## davemonkey

Sorry to hear about the algae issues, I know how it feels. 

I can't wait to see your next scape, though!! 
Are you going to do another shrimp tank?
-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks for the sympathy. Sometimes you just need to know when to get out. Timewise I should have done this long ago.

I'm excited about a new scape. I have a few ideas. Yes, it'll have RCS in there. Who knows if I'll stick the the idea in my head!


----------



## mudboots

I just walked into a 10gallon and might try something like this using El Natural methods. If it works I'll post something in that forum, if not, then you know how it went!


----------



## Tex Gal

mudboots said:


> I just walked into a 10gallon and might try something like this using El Natural methods. If it works I'll post something in that forum, if not, then you know how it went!


I'll look forward to seeing it.


----------



## dmastin

Hey Tex Gal, I was wondering if you still are keeping shrimp? I have a few in my community tank. I imagine most have supplemented the diets of my fish, but I do see one occasionally and am so pleased when I do. I'd love to have a more dedicated shrimp tank. I read this thread through for the first time this morning and was so sorry to hear of the tank's demise. I guess my second question would be what do you think went wrong? My first planted tank is less than two months old. I have some good growth, but most of my plants are in the "easy" category, I'm using premixed ferts, and pressurized CO2. I think I have tiny amounts of several types of algae. I spot treat with hydrogen peroxide and excel, perform lots of water changes, and remove anything that looks too dangerous. Thanks so much for sharing the beautiful shrimp tank over the last couple of years. I'm very much inspired. I'm just a bit terrified. If an expert mountain climber can fall off a cliff, what's a toddler to do?


----------



## Tex Gal

Dmastin - thanks for the kind words. Don't think I fit in to the "expert mountain climber" category! LOL I picked up this nasty algae at an LFS. Nothing eats it and nothing kills it. It flourishes in the same conditions in which the plants flourish. I tried at first getting every bit out but you just can't find each little piece. I have read that daily water changes, picking it out combined with a 3 day blackout and dosing only KNO3 will get it. My life has been crazy since last fall so I just couldn't put this much time and energy into trying to beat it. I did do the KNO3 thing but without the daily waterchanges. Half the effort may as well be none. This is wicked stuff.

Sounds like you have a good plan to be quite successful! Keep those hands wet!


----------



## Tex Gal

PX update. Time to come clean - literally!  I gave up on this take about 3 months ago. Critters were removed. (A few pond snails may be still around.) Not much dosing. Not many water changes. Just refilling. Every weekend I kept saying "I gotta redo this tank." Needless to say I didn't make it. SO... this should now be called my algae tank. Tomorrow is the big teardown and bleach out. ainkille I have at least 3 types of algae in there, BBA, BGA, and GSA. I didn't clean the glass because I wanted you to get the FULL affect. If the worst algea tank contest was still going on I think I might have a good shot at winning! LOL

1st generation









2nd generation









After algae









Boy can I grow plants!!! Technically algae are plants!


----------



## Chris.

Wow!


----------



## davemonkey

Yikes!! At least the crypts have grown well. I'm assuming the anubias and crypt leaves are full of GSA?

Do you have any ideas what you will do for your next scape in here?

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

.... think mosses.....

The crypts actually look pretty good. The anubias have BBA. I'll deleaf and dip them. They'll come back fine.


----------



## Tex Gal

New hardscape. What do you think?


----------



## davemonkey

The rocks look neat and I'm always a big fan of driftwood. I'm not crazy about the piece in the back/right that arches downward, but it would look covered in _Fissidens_ (or other moss that gets thick). The mini-log in the back/left is PERFECT, as well as the rock arrangement in front of it!

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Dave. I think that one piece will be ok. It will have plants around and maybe on it. Not quite sure yet how it's all gonna fall out. I have a general idea.


----------



## rjfurbank

Looks good--will look forward to seeing it planted! I have a few 10g tanks and love them.

Did you replace the substrate (looked like you were using ADA soil before and now looks like Flourite Black Sand)?

-Roy


----------



## Tex Gal

rjfurbank said:


> Looks good--will look forward to seeing it planted! I have a few 10g tanks and love them.
> 
> Did you replace the substrate (looked like you were using ADA soil before and now looks like Flourite Black Sand)?
> 
> -Roy


Yes, I did. I'm trying mineralized top soil, topped with 20/40 Diamond Black sanding grit. I've seen these beautiful tanks with no dosing required. I want to see how it works. Seems like the perfect place to house CRS.


----------



## davemonkey

Tex Gal said:


> Yes, I did. I'm trying mineralized top soil, topped with 20/40 Diamond Black sanding grit. I've seen these beautiful tanks with no dosing required. I want to see how it works. Seems like the perfect place to house CRS.


I think you will enjoy the topsoil with no dosing. That's what Rita's princess tank is (more or less) and after the first 4 month green-water-battle, the plants are growing great and the water is immaculate.

I am only 1 algae problem away from doing this in my 55.

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

LOL! Algae can be a big pain! The guy I got the soil from has never had gw in his tanks at start up. I hope I'm as lucky. Not sure what the difference is. 

I don't have all my plants settled in my head yet. I know I'll have several mosses. A partial list is Hygro sp purple, Anubias nana var gold, Egleria fluctans, Elatine americana, Crypt willissi x lucens bronze.. I have some plants coming in this week...


----------



## Tex Gal

DONE! I finished my 10g finally. I have yet to put shrimp in there. The mosses will have to grown. I still have some on mosses wrapped around metal lining the back of the tank. I couldn't get the colors to turn out right, but at least you get the general idea.

The grass in the back right corner needs to be replaced with blyxa alberti, which I don't have. What I have now will get to big. The rocks that are wrapped with netting have 8 different mosses. They will grow into little bushes. The big rock on the right is covered in mini riccia. There is a little fern behind the two right front pieces of DW. The front tree on the left has Najas sp 'Roraima'. I think I need to tweak it a little bit. The plant in the back is Staurogyne sp purple. I might move some things around a little as it grows out.


----------



## davemonkey

That looks nice.

What is the plant in the far left midground (just in front of the Najas tree)? Are you going to let plants grow into the bare ground or will that be left unplanted?


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks Dave. That's a fissidens fontanus bush. You have one too.  I have Egleria fluctans planted in the rock pile to the right of the Najas tree. There are some small pieces that there that you can't see yet. The square in the foreground is mini pellia. I'd like that to spread around. I don't want the entire foreground planted but would like some irregular patches here and there.

My moss list is:
1. Jungermannia pseudocyclop - rose moss
2. Blepharostoma trichophyllum - mini moss rose
3. Fontinalis hypnoids
4. Fissidens fontinalis
5. Fissidens nobilis
6. Fissidens Geppi
7. Taxiphyllum sp. - Flame moss
8. Notocyphus lutescens
9. Mini Xmas Moss
10. Mini Pellia (Riccardia Chamedryfolia)
11. Pottias
12. Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas moss)


----------



## Tex Gal

Update. Things are beginning to settle down a little. Still have some diatoms, which are fading fast. Hope to use some of the mosses on the grids this weekend in a different project. They will be gone soon. Some of the mosses are beginning to peak out of the netting on the small rocks. The only grid I want in there is the mini pellia. All those on the ground and in the back will be gone. I really like the Najas 'Roraima' tree on the left. I finally tied it on this am. Sorry for the glare on the black glass. The grass in the back right corner will be replaced by Blyxa alberti soon. It's on it's way.


----------



## Chris.

Lookin good! what did you do to stop the algae?


----------



## Tex Gal

Chris. said:


> Lookin good! what did you do to stop the algae?


The diatoms go away by themselves. It's common in new tanks.

This tank was overrun with hair algae in the old scape. I took the entire tank down, bleached everything, including the filter, and began with all new plants and substrate. I am cutting down on photo period and intensity so that the hair algae does not come back.


----------



## Chris.

yea, I have a problem in my 20 gallon with some kind of hair/fuzz algae. I think it may be due to the PC light I have 2x65 watt. I rarely use both at the same time though. I think I'm going to buy a fishneedit.com T-5 light for it and see if that helps. I've already reduced the photo peried to about 7 hours with one light on. I was hoping that more phosphorus would help defeat the algae, but it hasn't yet...


----------



## Tex Gal

Chris. said:


> yea, I have a problem in my 20 gallon with some kind of hair/fuzz algae. I think it may be due to the PC light I have 2x65 watt. I rarely use both at the same time though. I think I'm going to buy a fishneedit.com T-5 light for it and see if that helps. I've already reduced the photo period to about 7 hours with one light on. I was hoping that more phosphorus would help defeat the algae, but it hasn't yet...


Be careful with T5 lights. They are about 2 times more intense than PC light. You need to determine what type of algae you're dealing with. Look on this thread. It tells you types and cures.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## giypsy

Hi Tex.G, I came to your neck of the woods to observe the 10g shrimp-arium, 
since I am leaning towards the 5 as one.
Regarding our discussion of J.Lace, in the photo (p.#89)








http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...6980-new-shrimp-tank-10-gal-5.html#post401613
On the left, mid-tank; is this your J.Lace?
If so, maybe I will reserve judgment about mine. 
If that is what it looks like grown out, I like it.
Did yours branch naturally? Or was it multiple branch
when you planted it?

The re-plant is coming along nicely.


----------



## Tex Gal

Glad to hear you're making good progress! Yes, that's it. Here is a better px. It's the plant at the bottom of this px. It really is a nice plant. It will continue to grow and branch out. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Tex Gal

PX update. Things are a mess. I've had CO2 issues. You can see the CO2 tube and diffuser is not hooked up right now. Notice all the BBA. Hope to have CO2 issues cleared up soon. Then we can get back to business. Shrimp are doing great and multiplying. I have seen at least 4 babies - 2 bumble bees, and 2 CRS.  I hate the big sponge in there but right now I don't have any alternative....


----------



## giypsy

Man this is a bummer for you after finally biting the bullet and ripping
without mercy a few whiles back. Off to such a nice re-scape too.
I would like your thoughts on the use of non-enhanced soil relative
to the re-emergence of algae after the rad. bleach restart as I too
have just done this. Diatomes excepted of course.

Also, for whatever reason, the last shot in the series just will not
load for me. I seem to be having s l o w load issues all of a sudden.
Therefore; I could not get a look at your big-ugly-sponge filter.
With funds running out after my Chicago trip, I had to come up
with a mod for my Aqua Clear hobs. I used regular, old cheap
filter floss pulled and smashed into a thin pad, encased in tulle
to make an intake sock. It traps everything. Plants, plant debris,
free floating algae after a glass wipe and of course beni bacteria.
It never impedes flow until it is time to swish it out in the waste water
bucket. Actually provides a great visual indicator of when I should
get at it. I'd like to believe the little socks are keeping everything
cleaner just because whenever I see they are dirty, I swish 'em.
Food for thought.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

sorry to hear about your algae problem. I also ahd a ten gallon shrimp tank untill it broked. =/


----------



## Tex Gal

Vadimshevchuk - Thanks. I guess it's just the challenges of this hobby. It sure keeps me busy and guessing. 

Giypsy - yeah it's a bummer. I can win this battle however. I'm sure when I get my CO2 back up and running consistently the algae will recede. I did a little H2O2 spot squirting on the mosses. You should have seen all the CRS babies of all sizes coming out of the mosses. I hope I didn't kill them all. I just did a few places because I was afraid they were in there. I'm using RO water in this tank due to the CRS. It's amazing. This is the 3rd try with CRS. The first two times I was lean EI dosing with ADA AS. They just couldn't take the ferts. This time I went with mineralize soil. 

Here's what I've learned. This soil is mineralized soil. I see others growing beautiful plants with it but mine in cannot sustain arthaxon, purple bamboo, and Elgeria fluctans. I had nice stands of each and they starved to death. I do have a Blyxa alberta in the right corner and it's doing fine. It has a nice root system so it goes into the soil. I think if I were to go with tap water I wouldn't have this issue but I want the CRS and they are VERY happy with the status quo. I think the RO water, void of any nutrients starves the plants. The mosses seem to do fine, perhaps being slow growers and getting what leaches slowly from the soil. 

I've not used regular dirt.


----------



## Tex Gal

Just did a H2O2 treatment in this tank to start working on the BBA. I had tiny shrimp everywhere!!! I have bumble bee and the red. They are soooo tiny. If you look close you can also see berried females. The RO water has made all the difference. I have a long way to go with the algae but I'll be patient. Hope to have my CO2 hooked up this coming week again. Thought I'd post some pxs. The actual tank is a mess with algae. Just focus on the shrimp.  Sorry about the px color. I can't get it right. Almost forgot - also found a baby assassin snail! Whoo Hoo!!










See the berried female in the bottom left corner?


















See the teeny tiny one in the block on the log? There are so many that are even smaller than he is.


----------



## James He

What do you mean?


> The RO water has made all the difference


----------



## Tex Gal

I use Revers Osmosis water in this tank. I don't use tap water. I don't fertilize. I have mineralized soil capped by Black Diamond sand. It's perfect for these shrimp.


----------



## bratyboy2

where do u get black diamond sand?


----------



## Tex Gal

I get it at Tractor Supply Stores (TSC). It's a coal slag. Very cheap and very nice looking in the tank. Here's a px of it.


----------



## Bunnie1978

I have a beautiful Angel tank, a coming around cichlid tank and 3 tanks out of commission. One is a 10... I'm thinking this might be a good next project. Can you tell me what kind of everything you have for equipment. I have some shrimp in my 75, but I don't really know much about what they need....


----------



## Tex Gal

This tank is just a goldfish 10g kit from Petsmart. I have the screw-in U shaped florescents. You could also use the spiral florescents. I have a Eheim 2211 filter. I also have a paintball CO2 system on the tank. I got my CO2 paintball regulator from Orlando at Greenleafaquariums. I have mineralized top soil capped with Black Diamond blasting sand. The heater is a 50 watt cheap submersible. That's it.


----------



## giypsy

Yeah, I'm pretty much the same setup, 'cept I over-filter and no heater. Got an American glass to berry, so something is going right.


----------



## Bunnie1978

Is the picture above the Black Diamond washed product - $8/50lb? 

Used for sand blasting?


----------



## Tex Gal

Bunnie1978 said:


> Is the picture above the Black Diamond washed product - $8/50lb? Used for sand blasting?


Yep sure is. I called the company as some were worried it might leach metals. I was told it was absolutely inert. I have cories in it and they are fine. Here is a px of it.


----------



## Bunnie1978

Awesome... I'm going to try it in a test then possibly put it in for my mbunas... new.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

Read this journal 3 times already. =D I am suprised that you switched from aquasoil to sand. I just got a new ten gallon wtih same same light as yours. So what bubls are you using as i'm gonna try some diy and hope for the best. Can you find this diamond sand in most farm stores?( jhon deere ect...)


----------



## Bunnie1978

I got mine at Tractor Supply stores. It was $8 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

sweet i have one in my city. Ill have to check it out. Does it have any good minerals tht r useful in planted tanks? Does it lower or raise ph? Also can i use this with just layerite under it?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

I looked on tractor supply website and they don't have a link to it. =/


----------



## Tex Gal

Video of shrimp for dinner...






.... my shrimp tank.:lalala:


----------



## kimcadmus

They are voracious! Those pygmy cories barely have a chance. Y'all are too funny.


----------



## davemonkey

Wow, those some great looking shrimp! I noticed an Oto was getting a little jealous of the attention the shrimp were getting and decided to jump in the front view.


----------



## Kamon

Hi, there. Great video. 

How did you tie the moss down to the mesh? It would be great if you could explain the method.


----------



## Tex Gal

The moss has tulle wrapped over it and the screen. It then grows through the tulle. Tulle is nylon or polyester, looks like a bath scrunge.


----------



## Tex Gal

Sorry for not updating this thread. I have been absent from most forums as my life as been absorbed in the remodel. I'm almost done with the remodel so I should be getting this tank back in line. 

Tank is a mess right now due to the remodeling in my house. I had algae since I was not fertilizing, water changes or keeping CO2 filled. I did a massive H2O2 treatment and ended up killing everything in the tank. I've done loads of water changes and cleaning out since then. Some of the mosses I have killed. Others are coming back. I have a ways to go, but am concentrating on my big tank right now. At least right now I have this one clean and alright for the critters.

I have CO2 on this tank. I have aluminum foil on the hood. The bulbs I use are not over 28 watts. They are the U type florescent type so they give off more light and are more efficient but the wattage is around 22 watts each (I think).


----------



## Gordonrichards

O no! Sorry for your loss! No good no good!


----------



## davemonkey

Make it easy on yourself and convert it over to an emersed set-up (maybe with a couple inches of water). Emersed plants like CO2 addition as well! 

So, did you lose all the shrimp, too? Or are they okay?

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal

@davemonkey - ...I don't want to talk about it..... 

On the positive side. New residents have moved in and are very happy. . They are enjoying all the room and their new clean digs. Pxs will be forthcoming as soon as I have time...


----------



## mudboots

Updates? Does that specie of shrimp breed readily similar to RCS?


----------



## Tex Gal

Well, I've decided this tank is a death trap. I put in red cherry shrimp. I don't know :noidea: what I did this time but...:deadhorse we see no shrimp life in the tank. Perhaps they the word is out about me and this tank and they all committed suicide. :icon_hang I have a sponge on the intake. I've been dosing EI scantily. Plants are doing great. Nice and thick. I have small thread fins in there and they are doing fine. All shrimps are gone.

I guess I need my shrimp license revoked! :retard:


----------



## davemonkey

That's strange that all the shrimp would kill over like that. That happened to my daughter's tank as well recently (every single RCS just up and died in one day). However, it was shortly after we moved and I suspect there are some metals in our well-water that these shrimp were not used to. I've since added 1 shrimp to it from my office tank and it is doing well.


----------

